

Bughub: A native Github Issues client for Mac and iPad - devongovett
http://bughubapp.com/index.html

======
Me1000
Hey everyone!

I'm the developer, thanks for the comments so far. I launched the original
iPad app (as a learning experience) about a year ago, and received a lot of
requests for a Mac app.

One quick problem some people are running into that I'd like to address is
organizations. Some people are reporting organization repositories are not
being listed for them. If you type in the full repo name (that is:
"orgname/reponame") you should still be able to add it, otherwise you can use
the "quick open" feature and just paste in a GitHub URL for that repo.

I hope to hear all your thoughts and criticisms. Here are some promo codes for
the new Mac app!

YX94A6ER6MTK

XMXNNK7RLYT4

6AFA4AFWK7JH

9PFPY6WEEWW3

E7FHJH93J3F6

~~~
jurre
To save everyone some copy/pasting, they've all been redeemed :)

------
chasing
Yeah, I'm definitely intrigued. But. This seems like something that really
needs a free demo. I feel like I'm constantly checking out productivity tools
like this and I really need to feel whether they actually fit into my workflow
before I pay money. Or else it'd simply be too expensive to pay for each one
just to try 'em out.

A related thought:

Having a free demo version might actually let you charge _more_ for the full
app. If I try something out and it really does save me even just a very small
amount of time or headache each day, I'll pay $100 for it. Or more. Making my
work life just a little bit easier is worth a substantial amount of money to
me. You would be providing a valuable service and I'd pay you well for it.

~~~
ianb
Something like a one repository limit would work well for me; enough to really
get the feel, no real risk since I just revert to the web interface if I don't
like it, but if it's good I'd definitely want to use it with more
repositories.

------
mrchess
Small screenshots, no large ones accesible to see the details, no feature
list, and the only way to learn more about the app is to buy it.

It looks very interesting, but I'm not quite sold yet, though I am interested
to learn more.

~~~
Me1000
Thank you for the feedback! I actually goofed up when submitting the app, and
it went live before I was ready... so I ended up spending last night hacking
together the website!

What questions do you have? I'm happy to answer them.

~~~
mrchess
In a situation like this the picture is the seller.

From the screenshot it looks like the UI is very nice, but the picture isn't
big enough for me to take it all in and reinforce what my gut is leaning
toward.

For me, I just want to see bigger pictures of the actual interface and that
would be enough to pick a direction.

~~~
mcmire
I agree, make the logo, um, I mean screenshot bigger!

------
ridiculous_fish
Rock! I've been hoping for something like this for some time. Bought it
instantly.

One thing I have not yet figured out how to do is find issues that have no
milestone set. Is that possible?

~~~
Me1000
Thank you, I'm glad you're enjoying it. I'll make sure I add a "No Milestone"
filter in the next update.

------
e1ven
Thank you, Wonderful idea!

I've tried the Github app, but it's too focused on the SCM - I can do that on
the command line, thanks..

But managing bugs, that's something where an app is great!

On my phone, I use Github:Issues- This is a great desktop compliment.

------
marknutter
I would like to extend my personal appreciate to the developer for not using
the word "beautiful" anywhere in the product copy. Thank you.

------
dcu
I've some feedback for you:

\- when opening a repository it doesn't list the private ones. (though you can
open it by putting its name manually) \- markdown rendering could be better.

Otherwise seems very good so far, If I find anything else I'll let you know.

~~~
Me1000
Thank you for the feedback! I'm aware of the private org repo issue, and I'm
looking into it. Hope you're enjoying it so far!

------
cvburgess
Great looking app, but unfortunately it does not seem to support
organizations. This is a huge issue for me, personally.

Are there any plans for org support in the future?

~~~
Me1000
There is support, but there is apparently a bug in some instances. YOu either
need to type out the full repo name, or use the "quick open" feature. The bug
has to do with the listing of certain repos.

------
kevinastone
Happy to pay $5 for such a needed product. Thanks.

~~~
kevinastone
Quick product feedback:

Needs an open recent or better yet, just open the last repository (I primarily
only use 1 on a daily basis).

Other thoughts:

Move search to the title bar.

Closing an edit issue dialog shouldn't prompt if I haven't modified anything.

The issue preview (left column) seems a bit wasteful with space vertically
(gap between issue title and authorship + timestamp).

------
aaronpk
Can it work with Github Enterprise?

~~~
Me1000
GitHub Enterprise is not supported yet, but it has been the most requested
feature and is going to be high on my todo list.

